

The amazing technology behind Google+ Hangouts - qpleple
http://gigaom.com/video/google-hangouts-technology

======
pthatcherg
Article didn't mention it, but Justin's blog post did:

"Standards-based: XMPP, Jingle, RTP"...

We're working on publishing the spec, which should be available soon. In fact,
it's already implemented in libjingle:

<http://code.google.com/p/libjingle>

~~~
ryukafalz
Could you link us? If they're opening up the technology behind it, it really
will be amazing.

I have to wonder if it's based on Muji or if it was built from scratch.

EDIT: Never mind, found it in the article.
[http://juberti.blogspot.com/2011/06/announcing-google-
hangou...](http://juberti.blogspot.com/2011/06/announcing-google-
hangouts.html)

EDIT 2: Oh, you're a Googler. Good to see that you'll be opening it up. :D

------
hugh3
HN Feature Request: a filter that strips the word "amazing" out of all
headlines.

------
jimboyoungblood
Sounds interesting and all, but how is this "amazing"?

------
nl
_P2P can introduce latency_

Can someone explain this to me? I guess if your video has to go via multiple
hops, that would be laggy, but if you connect directly to each peer in the
conversation surely that would be _less_ laggy than a client-server
architecture?

~~~
noibl
It's because of limited upload bandwidth when sending multiple copies of a
stream.

------
suprgeek
I think "the hint" of the amazing technology behind Google+ Hangouts would be
more appropriate.

Could one of the people involved please publish a more detailed blog posts as
how all these pieces are linked together. The tweaker in me wants to start
fiddling with it ASAP:

Fully browser-based/cloud-based

Client-server: leverages the power of Google's infrastructure

Designed for low latency (< 100 ms) and high performance (multicore + hardware
acceleration)

Standards-based: XMPP, Jingle, RTP, ICE, STUN, SRTP

Fully encrypted (HTTPS + SRTP)

------
akavlie
"WebRTC is supported by Mozilla and Opera" -- hmm, someone is absent from that
list

~~~
akavlie
Actually, to be fair, Microsoft isn't the only one missing.

~~~
traskjd
Chome is moments away from getting this it seems:

[http://peter.sh/2011/06/flexbox-web-sockets-inclusion-of-
web...](http://peter.sh/2011/06/flexbox-web-sockets-inclusion-of-webrtc-and-
smooth-scrolling/)

Great blog btw, I check it each week to see what's cooking under the hood of
Chrome :-)

------
jahmed
Awesome? Umm it doesn't work on my Google supplied Cr-48.

~~~
nickythegreek
Worked on my Samsung Series 5, but when trying to do a youtube watch with a
friend and the tab crashed.

------
protagonist_h
Flash has had peer-to-peer video support for 3 years now and it's available to
90%+ users on the web. Chatroulette was built in 2 days around this
technology. Whenever "standards" catch up to Flash, it's being touted as
"amazing".

~~~
dmix
The article clearly states that whats interesting is the client-server
infrastructure behind it and the fact that it _isn't_ P2P.

